# Wifi card not working



## z662 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am running 8.2 and am having issues getting my wifi card to work.  Oddly enough the output of [cmd=]pciconf -lv | grep wireless[/cmd] shows:


```
device     = 'Realtek RTL8191SE wireless LAN 802.11N PCI-E NIC (RTL8191SE ?)'
```

However, the output of [cmd=]pciconf -lv | grep -i ethernet[/cmd] is blank.  

My output of "*ifconfig*" is pasted below.   I believe I was successful in using "*ndisgen*" to convert a windows driver and then using "*kldload*" to load the proper kernel module.  However, when doing that, nothing seems to change as KDE's network configuration control panel does not find the wifi card.  


```
ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 88:ae:1d:54:b3:61
        inet 192.168.0.104 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1460
        syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33200
vboxnet0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00
lo1: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 10.1.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00
```

I also have the following loaded in my "/boot/loader.conf":


```
# Load Wireless Support
 if_ipw_load="YES"
 if_iwi_load="YES"
 if_wpi_load="YES"
 if_iwn_load="YES"
 if_bwn_load="YES"
 legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
 legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
 legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
 legal.intel_iwn.license_ack=1
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2011)

Remove the ipw, iwi, wpi, iwn and bwn drivers, they are for Intel and Broadcom cards.

Try urtw(4).


----------



## richardpl (Mar 4, 2011)

urtw(4) is for usb but OP use PCI-E.

To the OP: how you use ndisgen? Do you use XP drivers?
Vista and higher drivers do not work - NDIS 6.X only drivers and NDISulator supports only NDIS 5.1 drivers.

For more info explore: https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator

Also note that anything lower than FreeBSD 8.2 have buggy NDISulator on amd64, use at least 8.2 RELEASE or above code (pick the *stable* branch and follow instructions).


----------



## z662 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am at work right now so I cant tell you exactly which driver I used.

I am running 8.2 release.

When using ndisgen I downloaded the driver from Toshiba's website, unzipped it, then selected option 3 to convert the .sys and .inf files.   When I get home in 6 hours Ill post the exact driver I downloaded and ran it against.  I did successfully create the .ko module, and I was able to kldload it without issue.  I just did not notice any different results after doing so.


----------



## z662 (Mar 4, 2011)

The driver I downloaded was from here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=2681583&rpn=PSK3JU&modelFilter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663#

Not sure if that link is going to work for you, but basically if you google toshiba drivers, go to the toshiba website, select laptop/satellite/L675D-S7013  it will bring you to all the drivers.  From there I filtered on Wifi drivers and chose the middle one.  (Realtek wireless lan driver).

I am concerned that it does not work because I imagine it is for Win7 as that is what was installed on this machine when I purchased it.  What can I do from here?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 5, 2011)

Everything points that driver is NDIS 6.X only. NDISulator supports NDIS 5.1 API only.

Development of NDIS 6.X in NDISulator is currently halted. Only I work on it and I do not have any time and resources left to continue serious development.

Try to find driver for XP.


----------



## z662 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I havent been able to find a good XP driver yet, but at least I know thats my only option as of right now.  Hopefully FreeBSD will have support for my card in the near future.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 8, 2011)

Good XP driver? If kernel panics than get backtrace and post it here.

Also try code from https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator

Take stable and not master branch.


----------

